# swords



## acati (Jun 8, 2008)

I have 7 male swords that I will give to a good home--Milwaukee Wi. area


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dang! Sounds amazing! I wouldn't mind taking one, but I live in Omaha, NE. Just out of curiosity, what types are they?


----------



## acati (Jun 8, 2008)

reg red swords bought 6 1 male and 5 female now they all have swords


----------

